

How to use Google Maps natively in iOS 6 right now - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/31928535839/google-maps-app-for-ios-6-is-already-here

======
wuman82
Google is also clever by not releasing a maps app right away. What better way
to show the strength of google than let users bitch about how bad apple map
is.

~~~
jharrier
Very true. If I were them, I'd wait a while and make some ads before launching
their app.

------
EngenZerO
Apple released a subpar product... with hopes that the "fanboys" would love it
and tout it as the second coming of f. magellan.

------
jharrier
Google is clever by linking to their maps web app, which is much better than
Apple's latest native maps app.

